# General Business Category > Marketing Forum > [Question] Calling all cold calling guru's !

## Perform Computers

Hi all,

Hope this is in the correct category.

I have my own sole prop IT Company, and I do walk in's to get new business. I target business parks with small / medium businesses. Like engineering companies.

Here's my pitch....

"Hi, I was wondering if you could help me. I'm in the area dropping off business cards for any IT help you might need and was wondering who can I leave it by?"

My pitch isn't the problem. Many times they only have like one laptop there, or the boss has like 1 or 2 laptop's at home. These are small companies.

I get answers like, "Thx but this laptop hasn't given me any problems yet" or "Yea you see we only have this one laptop" etc etc

What do I do when they say that? Do I just drop the business card and call like once a month to hear if they need anything?

You cannot force someone to use your services. 1 laptop / desktop doesn't warrant a Service Level Agreement pitch from my side.

If anyone has some advice I'd really appreciate it.

If you need any more info to give a more accurate answer / advice, please ask.

Thx guys !

----------


## adrianh

> "Hi, I was wondering if you could help me. I'm in the area dropping off business cards for any IT help you might need and was wondering who can I leave it by?"


You don't come across as being very sure of yourself!

I don't think that a single pitch line is the way to go - The best is to try and strike up a conversation and take it from there.

----------


## wynn

Always offer a solution to a problem they may or may not have then offer them something for nothing.

"Hi I am the guy who will sort out any problems you may have with your computers, hard or software.
By the way are you aware of TFSA? membership is free and the benefits are enormous, let me show you how to sign up!! 
Oh and if you make www.helpful.co.za your home page you get links to all the best and yes most helpful sites!! here is my card with a few links on the back."

----------


## Dave A

> What do I do when they say that? Do I just drop the business card and call like once a month to hear if they need anything?


I'd leave the business card or some other form of leave-behind. But how about offering some free IT tips instead of the monthly visits? Something like

"You know how PC's get slower and slower. Would you be interested in some free IT tips about keeping your equipment in top shape?"

And if yes, get their email address so that you can add them to your "monthly IT tips" newsletter. Now they get a virtual reminder monthly and you save on petrol, shoes, time, sweat, getting past gatekeepers...

Don't leave them empty handed, and try not to come away entirely empty handed yourself.

----------


## Perform Computers

Awesome advice guys !

wynn: I'm going to try that approach, thank you !

Dave: Yea, that idea was in the back of my mind.

I worked for a company that sent out 2000 e-mail's with a newsletter informing people of their services, etc etc

One client came back, and I sent him a quote for a huge amount. Just some random person who read their e-mail with this newsletter, so yes, it does work.

Guys, thx so much! Just got a call from one of the businesses where I dropped off a business card. She just picked up a virus that won't let her login to her operating system & she needs to do wages. I'm there tomorrow morning at 8am.

I'm so happy right now ;-)

Thank you for the advice. Especially for someone as new to the forum as me.

Thx guys !

----------


## Perform Computers

I was just thinking...

If I give them tips on how to keep their PC's in tip top shape, and how to make sure they don't get viruses etc....

Isn't that shooting myself in the foot? If they know how to do it themselves, then why would they ever call me for help?

----------


## Dave A

Think that way and next thing you'll be sending them viruses.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Don't just send a tips newsletter - lay temptation in their way. Include specials on desirable new stuff...

The whole problem with cold calling in many lines of business is it's blind luck that you're calling at the moment of their need. What you need is to get remembered when that time of need comes.

----------


## Perform Computers

Awesome. Thank you Dave.

----------


## ELBiz

Yes, the idea it to ensure that people remember you ..... because of the great conversation they had, the handy tips you gave them.  And yes - get their email address so that you can keep in "contact" regularly ....  When their moment of need arises, they won't have to look to far back into their inbox for your name!

----------


## Perform Computers

Hey guys,

I've been cold calling for a while now, and there's situations or scenarios where I need your help please.

Cold calling 101:

Walk in business
Drop off business card
Get business card
E-Mail following day with introduction e-mail or call to setup appointment

OK, that's my strat per say.

Now, situations..... Please note all "scenarios" take place in Western Cape

*"Thank you, but our IT department in Durban / JHB handles our IT needs"* 

Solution? Send intro e-mail anyways or move on?

*"The manager isn't here, but I'll take your card. (PA ). You can talk to me for all IT needs".*

Make appointment with PA next day or push to get the Managers name & call him?

*"Thank you but we already have an IT guy" ( Very popular response )*

Send intro e-mail anyways? ( I always say, "that's fine. Maybe I offer something he doesn't ).
*
" Yes yes thank you". ( When you give your business card to the VERY busy Manager who's on his way out )*

Do you send intro e-mail? As the chances of him not even remembering who you are is about 100%.

*"Sorry, we have no business cards or company letterheads to give you"
*
This happens every now & then. Some dead beat PA who won't do the trouble of giving me the info I need. Like decision makers name, tel no, e-mail address etc. What do you do?

*"We are very happy with our current IT guy"*

Solution? Send intro e-mail anyway?

*"Our IT guy is useless, but you must speak to Mr. Joe Soap, his the manager, but he is not here now & I don't know when he'll be back"*

Call the next day & speak to the PA to get the Managers name to setup an appointment?

*"No no it's fine. We don't need anyone thank you" ( Very rushed tone )*

Ask if I can send intro e-mail anyway stating my services?

Guys these are the scenarios I get faced with when cold calling, and I really hope you guys can help as to provide a solution to every scenario.

It's tough cold calling, and it's here where I come for advice.

Thank you

----------


## Sparks

Don't forget to ellaborate on all your sevices. Itemise/ list ALL the services you offer.

----------


## Perform Computers

Sparks, thank you for the reply, but I need solutions to the scenario's I've listed.

----------


## IanF

Andrew_ZA why don't you offer the first half hour free if you can do it by remote. Then you can get into their computers without travelling and be more productive. If the problem is going take longer than 30 minutes tell them that upfront. Just remember people hate surprises and make that a selling point.

----------

Perform Computers (15-Mar-11)

----------


## Perform Computers

Good idea. I'll market a "Get your first 30 minutes free".

It's just getting them to AGREE to that foot in the door first labour session.

----------


## Dave A

Nothing works all the time, but in my experience you need to keep asking questions. You are trying to get a dialogue going and find out useful information about *them*.

Examples (and I'm sure these can be improved on):



> *"Thank you, but our IT department in Durban / JHB handles our IT needs"*


Are you happy with that arrangement?




> *"The manager isn't here, but I'll take your card. (PA ). You can talk to me for all IT needs".*


So what IT challenges are you likely to face this year?




> *"Thank you but we already have an IT guy" ( Very popular response )*


May I ask who you're using and why?

Seeing as this is very popular, let me expand. No matter who they say they are using, don't be negative about them. Focus on what you offer. The advantage of knowing who you're competing with is you should know your strategic area of competitive advantage. Things like response time, personal service, latest knowledge, supply chain, product quality, warranty... Just don't resort to competing on price (long story).




> *" Yes yes thank you". ( When you give your business card to the VERY busy Manager who's on his way out )*


Phone the next day after checking with PA/other staffer when is the best time to call. Start with "is this a good time to call?"




> *"Sorry, we have no business cards or company letterheads to give you"*


Ask them to write down their details on the back of your business card.




> *"Our IT guy is useless, but you must speak to Mr. Joe Soap, his the manager, but he is not here now & I don't know when he'll be back"*


Try not to drool as you get Joe's contact details to phone later. EDIT: And when you do call, don't mention that you've heard they're unhappy with their current supplier. This one you don't have to sell - let the client sell him/herself. It's way more powerful.




> *"No no it's fine. We don't need anyone thank you" ( Very rushed tone )*


You have your own in-house IT expert?

----------

Perform Computers (15-Mar-11)

----------


## Blurock

Very good advice from everyone, however in my experience cold calling is a waste of time.  It is an outdated form of marketing and reminds of the old days of encyclopaedia or insurance salesmen. Research has shown that strike rates are very low (less than 10% and in most cases less than 7%). So you have to call on 100 businesses to get 7 clients? Why waste your time calling on someone who has to pass the message on to the manager? 
Have you defined your target market? Or do you have a shotgun approach where you also pick up unprofitable clients that take up 80% of the time you could have spent generating revenue? Do you have a website advertising your services? Do you get word-of-mouth advertising? Do people talk about you and the services you provide, or are you a "me too" business. What differentiates you from your competitors? What do they do to be successful? 
Prospecting differs from cold calling in that it is a planned action where you do your homework first. Who are the decision makers and how do you get to meet them? What is the message you want to project? Business does not happen by chance. Business is hard work, requiring a lot of planning and intelligence (knowledge about customers and competitors). Join your local chamber of commerce or business forum to get exposure and to get to know business owners.
Having said that, it takes a special person to make the 1st approach and overcome the fear of rejection. 
Good luck with your marketing efforts.

----------

Dave A (02-Apr-11)

----------


## Debbiedle

"Thank you, but our IT department in Durban / JHB handles our IT needs" 

This means that the correct person to speak to is indeed in Durban or JHB and are most likely looking for a reliable contractor in the other city!  Ask for their details and call them.

"The manager isn't here, but I'll take your card. (PA ). You can talk to me for all IT needs".
Speak to the PA - they are highly influential when it comes to the ordering of office needs and supplies and for small IT needs, you may just get the next call.  At that point you upsell to bigger stuff, as the relationship is now building.

"Thank you but we already have an IT guy" ( Very popular response )
You are doing well on your existing response and I would also ask how you can then get to be the back up supplier, should that preferred supplier not be able to assist.

" Yes yes thank you". ( When you give your business card to the VERY busy Manager who's on his way out )
Don't give her/him your card - simply ask if they have a PA/receptionist with whom you can make an appointment - otherwise come back.

"Sorry, we have no business cards or company letterheads to give you"
Smack them hard - okay just kidding, but ask for the web address and ask who the decision maker is.  This way you can track other telephone numbers, email addresses and finally hopefully someone with enthusiasm - always carry a tiny spiral notebook in your top pocket!

"We are very happy with our current IT guy"
keeping it light at this point "oh well "I" am obviously sorry to hear that, is there anything I can do to be a second choice on your supplier list?"

"Our IT guy is useless, but you must speak to Mr. Joe Soap, his the manager, but he is not here now & I don't know when he'll be back"
Great thank you , what is his number? what are his normal office hours?  does he know that your current supplier is not matching up to your required standards? can you give me an example of what your existing guy does incorrectly as I would hate to promise something that is not actually possible?  Engage, engage, engage.

"No no it's fine. We don't need anyone thank you" ( Very rushed tone )
Okay - I can see that you are rushed and this is not a good time - shall I phone and make an appointment for tomorrow? next wee?

Hope these help

----------

BusFact (28-Mar-11), Dave A (02-Apr-11), Perform Computers (27-Mar-11)

----------


## Perform Computers

Debbie, awesome, awesome reply.

Thank you !

----------


## Cat

My advice? Not being IT minded and being more consumer focused I would say:

*"Thank you, but our IT department in Durban / JHB handles our IT needs"*
That's great, could I perhaps have their contact details and I will discuss our specials and services with them

*"The manager isn't here, but I'll take your card. (PA ). You can talk to me for all IT needs".*
Fantastic {NAME}. Pleasure to meet you. Could we set up a time to discuss your needs or gaps you may have in your current needs

"Thank you but we already have an IT guy" ( Very popular response )
That's great, could I perhaps have their contact details and I will discuss our specials and services with them

*" Yes yes thank you". ( When you give your business card to the VERY busy Manager who's on his way out )*
Make sure you get his name and follow up with a call or email.

*"Sorry, we have no business cards or company letterheads to give you"*
Most companies have a website from which you can get their basic details (and in some cases an organogram).

*"Our IT guy is useless, but you must speak to Mr. Joe Soap, his the manager, but he is not here now & I don't know when he'll be back"*
I'm sure the IT guy is not useless, he may just need some advice with filling the gaps and more information on latest updates etc. Perhaps you could give me their contact details and I could set up a meeting with them AND Mr. Joe Soap to ascertain where assistance could be given. (This way you are not pouncing on someone else's downfalls but offering to help build them up)

*"No no it's fine. We don't need anyone thank you" ( Very rushed tone )*
No problem. May I leave a brochure/send an email anyway and at least you have it on file should the need arise?


Being a bulldog salesperson, in my opinion, may not always work although in some cases it does. Try a softer approach and allow your prospective client to see that you are willing to work WITH them and not bombard your way through their company just to make money or prove your worth.

----------

Perform Computers (24-Oct-11)

----------


## AndyD

I think the trick to this whole thing is more about being able to think on your feet and come up with these kind of replies when you're face to face and under pressure. I imagine that would only come with practice and experience.

----------


## Debbiedle

A pleasure :-)

----------


## Blurock

Do you guys still do cold calling? It is like driving an ice cream van and listening to the same monotonous tune every day while hoping that someone will stop you and buy. Are there no better ways of getting to your target market?

All the above mentioned arguments and advice on overcoming rejection is valid, but what annoys people is when someone "just happens to be in the area" and pops in at an inconvenient time. Remember those annoying telephonic sales calls between 6 - 8pm when you want to put your feet up after a hard day? Consider why encyclopaedia and insurance agents no longer knock on doors at night. Why did the time share industry get a bad name? 

Is it not better to phone and use an opening line such as; Good morning Mr Soap. Your name was provide to me by Joe Bloggs  who is also a member of Business Forum (make a connection). Joe is very happy with my service (make sure this is true) and I would like to show you what I could do for your business... etc. (Practise your sales pitch so it does not sound animated). LISTEN and take notes. This may be invaluable in positioning yourself or your product. Make an appointment to see the prospect.

This way you make the prospect feel important. You do not just drop in unannounced at a bad time. You may not get a second chance. Do your homework BEFORE contacting the prospect. Phone the company for a quote on a product. Look at their website. Call his secretary or receptionist. Ask existing clients/customers for referrals or introductions. Word of mouth is still the best advertising.

By qualifying leads you can let go of the people who do not qualify for your time. You will then have more time prospecting for better, more profitable customers.

I am not a sales guru and I am sure that there are members out there who may have better advice. I just get very annoyed when someone calls me out of the blue to waste my time on some unwanted product. If I don't like it, why then would I want to subject my prospective customers to the same tactics?

----------


## Cat

Blurock - I wouldn't go so far as to say that we cold call as such. I like my girls to use the power of word of mouth. Nothing is better than getting a new client referred by another. We do however contact corporate clienst to find out if they have a staff wellness program and if they would be interested in us coming in to do a wellness day for them - it's a tough one to crack though more often than not.

I suppose though that I am lucky in a sense that half my business relies on cold calling and the other half on word of mouth. Catch 22 - swings and roundabouts. Where we struggle on the one hand we gain on the other.

I do agree with you on looking at a website and doing your homework. In my line of business it is more worth our while doing a wellness day for no less than 5 staff members so we do have to 'qualify' our clients before approaching them. As much as I value and appreciate out smaller clients, we rely more on the bigger corporates for contracts. Business is business I guess.

----------


## Blurock

Nothing wrong with your approach Cat. I have a gripe with people who target an area rather than a specific prospect. They have a shotgun approach and waste your time trying to sell something you do not need or want. These are usually the guys who wonder why they work so hard for so little reward.

----------


## Dave A

> Do you guys still do cold calling?


Sure do, but it's targetted. Very little of what we cold call today will convert into business this month, but a lot of it does convert eventually. And leads to all those other nice things, like referrals, networks etc.

In fact I suspect the roots of as much as 90% of my regular business (if not more) could be traced to cold calls that led to regular business that led to referrals as we do virtually no broadcast type advertising.

BTW I'd suggest prospecting is really just a subset of cold calling. The difference between prospecting and what you're talking about - the very worst forms of cold calling - is a matter of style. If you're tossing out a name of a common acquaintance as a door opener, that's heading into referral territory in my book.

----------

